# I make dead stuff



## f___KDUPSTUFF (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, my names Bob and i make dead stuff looks like i'll fit in around here. Here's some pics of some of my stuff http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=305319490


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bob, im a huge fan of your works! Im sure most here will be to.
Happy Holidays to ya.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep saw your work -sick stuff, in a good way-- welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

EEEWWWWWWW! Maggot heads!

Welcome to the forum, FUS!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the hauntforum. Yes I have been checking out your work on ebay and it is awesome. Very gory, but I love it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome...that is some messed up stuff


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome F...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

And i bought the t-shirt too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you really know your craft well. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah, yes! FU for sure! LOL!

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. I've seen your stuff....nice work. And to think you are only a 20 minute drive or so from the meeting place of the NJ group...hehehe


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Howdy FU. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow..um...that actually made me shiver just looking at it...welcome to the forum


----------

